# Dakotas question



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

Is there much of a size difference in their new signature series honkers and their lessers? I'm redoing the spread and am set on Dakotas but would like to hear everyone's opinions on the two. And if possible anyone got a picture of them side by side?

Thanks!


----------



## birdflu2010 (Sep 17, 2015)

They aren't as big as their big goose decoys, and are a bit bigger than their lessers. Basically they fused the 2 and used their new EVA plastic. They look amazing, and most of the color is molded into the decoy itself.


----------



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for that!

Another question: guys that run Dakotas and have trailer, what's your method of storing? Throw and stack, bags, shelf system?


----------



## brentbullets (Nov 1, 2010)

I use individual laundry bags from Cleaners Supply and just stack them.


----------



## birdflu2010 (Sep 17, 2015)

We have ours in 6 slot bags, but honestly I have been debating just making a section in the trailer and just tossing them in there.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

This year i've been just throwing them in the trailer  have hunted over them around 25-30 times this year, and they still look good!!!
They are the EVA lessers and the new signature series. Love'em!!!


----------



## DAVENPORT WA (Mar 27, 2017)

ndhunter44 said:


> Thanks for that!
> 
> Another question: guys that run Dakotas and have trailer, what's your method of storing? Throw and stack, bags, shelf system?


I DONT RUN DAKOTAS I JUST LEAVE ON THE SHELVES IN MY TRAILERS,, :beer:


----------

